# ATMOS speakers



## JohnUSA (Feb 19, 2019)

I have an 18'x18' room, open beamed ceiling. The back wall is solid, with sofa along back wall. Sitting on the sofa, the left wall is taken up by three windows. There is no wall on the right, just a step up into the dining room. Facing forward, there is a 5' opening on the right to a hallway, a 6' fireplace in the center, and a 7' space on the left with a 75" flatscreen. Front speakers flank the tv, with the center speaker actually behind the tv. At some point, I'm going to get a different stand for the tv, and move the center speaker out front, but for now, it is what it is, and is where it is.

The layout of my room is such that the sofa must be along the backwall, and can be maximum 10" away from wall. No more. Add in the depth of the sofa and cushions, it places listeners ears about 24" away from the back wall.

My rear speakers are in each corner, 8' high. They are Sony, no model number. They fire forward with mid-range and tweeter, and side fire with tweeter and side port for some bass development. I came across them almost fifteen years ago, and thought they would be a good solution for this room layout.

The overall sound is respectable, with good surround and depth. So, why am I here?

I recently upgraded to a receiver with ATMOS, and want to see if I can get a step up in sound in this room. 

Am considering some BIC AMERICA DV-32B, and put them up on the beam. I'm torn between facing them downwards towards the seating area, or, facing them sideways towards the ceiling. That would sort of bounce the sound off the ceiling, and then down. 

Thoughts?

Below are some pics. I pulled the right rear speaker down and removed the grills to show the speakers. Another picture shows it in place. A third picture is the open beam.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d point them down towards the seating. Much better definition.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JohnUSA (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you, sir...that is what I will do.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Agree with Wayne. BUT, those surrounds should come down closer to seated ear height for atmos to be effective. For one thing, the height differential between the bed layer and height layer is why atmos works. So if all of your sounds are that far above you, it will sound like a blob of sound with no proper imaging into and around the room. JBL, and Dayton make some pendant speakers if you wanted to come down from the ceiling a little bit. I’ve also seen height speakers mounted high on the sides aimed at the LP but IMO the ceiling is better. 
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/technol...tmos-home-theater-installation-guidelines.pdf 
This guide is pretty useful.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

+3!


----------

